# Fat to F&*King Fit!!



## DynamikAsh (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi People, I'm new to the forum but have been reading for a while and have to say that i've bee ninspired by many of you.

I've not been training for a few years (due to illness), hence a bulging waistline and manboobs (as pert as they are!!). I've just started back at the gym and to aid this i'm taking a cycle of HGH and Klems. Only been on for a few days, don't expect miracles just a little push in the right direction.

Anyway, looking forward to chatting with you and hopefully getting some advice (as i'm hopeless!!).

Thanks in advance

DynamikAsh


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome to the board mate.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Welcome to UKM :thumbup1:


----------



## DynamikAsh (Sep 23, 2009)

Cheers Guys, I've not been training for years I'm 31, i'm 14.5 stones (not all muscle....) what should i be focussing on?? ie weight training, Cardio Both??

My goals are to get fit and get bigger (all muscle!!)

Ash


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Sup blud.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

i would tend IMO get leaned down and start a fresh clean bulkin:thumb: it will motivate you more i think gettin a good physique back and losin the baggage will spur you on, good luck mate ...


----------



## DynamikAsh (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice guys.

I'm on HGH and Clems to help with the weight loss. I'm training 3 times a week and my diet is pretty good. How long before i can expect to see results?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Rosedale6 (Jul 22, 2009)

DynamikAsh said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys.
> 
> I'm on HGH and Clems to help with the weight loss. I'm training 3 times a week and my diet is pretty good. How long before i can expect to see results?


Post your training and diet up then people will have a better idea on what your doing right and wrong. If your diet is spot on and your training right you ll see results in a few months.


----------



## Rosedale6 (Jul 22, 2009)

Ohh yeah and welcome!!


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Welcome to the board mate:thumb:


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Welcome to the board


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

welcome


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

welcome man!!


----------



## 2ley (Sep 20, 2009)

welcome mate. best to slim down 1st. do mostly cardio in the gym for a while till you lose a bit. best stay on a high protein diet with less carbs and little fats, little and ofter meals. do a couple of days on weights as will get ur muscles ready for work when you start the building process say 45 mins a few good sprints at the end.  . then start bulking when you happy youve lost a bit of gut mate.


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

welcome and good luck with your goals


----------



## McQueen (Aug 21, 2008)

Ahhh somebody else from Yorkshire  welcome mate.


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

Welcome to the board.


----------

